# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month Mayl 2012

## Don

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for May 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------



----------


## wesleybrouwer

I'll kick off with one of my F1 female Pedostibes hosii then  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'll kick off with one of my F1 female Pedostibes hosii then


She is beautiful and as always your photos are rediculously good :Smile: . She is a Tree Toad right? Skull structure is very toad like.

----------



----------


## wesleybrouwer

Thank you Grif, doing my best  :Smile: 

She is a toad indeed, belonging to the family of Bufonidae.

----------


## J Teezy

photo taken with my phone.

4 month old D. Leuc

I title this one "This is my leaf"

----------


## S13

Since my little Burn lost to some awesome contenders last month, and I haven't really shot anything recently, I will just recycle this picture.  :Big Grin:  lol

Burn, Agalychnis callidryas.

----------


## Treesniffer

And I love your positive upbeat attitude. Great shot then, great shot now.


> Since my little Burn lost to some awesome contenders last month, and I haven't really shot anything recently, I will just recycle this picture.  lol
> 
> Burn, Agalychnis callidryas.

----------



----------


## Whistly

Jabba my Green and Golden Bell frog (Litoria aurea)

----------


## LizardMama

One of my Bufo fowleri's, Grumpy.

----------


## Mr Moose

> Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for May 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.
> 
> Good luck!


Here's my little guy Bender after his weekly laps in the bath with his brothers....

----------


## Mr Moose

Here's my little guy Bender after his weekly laps in the bath with his brothers....

----------


## Jess

I'm gonna try with my Litoria Ewingii (Whistling Tree Frog), Enfys.

----------


## johnny888

My albino pacman frog.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Here's my little guy Bender after his weekly laps in the bath with his brothers....


He is sooooooooo cute! Great pic lol

----------


## FrogLoving17

Here is my old WTF Mr. Sticky R.I.P. little guy. He was VERY Photogenic :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fae

Cope's Gray Tree Frog - Hyla chrysoscelis

----------


## Raya

Mr. Smaug - _Theloderma gordoni_

----------


## LizardMama

> Cope's Gray Tree Frog - Hyla chrysoscelis


What a beautiful Cope's Gray Tree Frog!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My boo  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Mr. Smaug - _Theloderma gordoni_


If you're able to breed them, please give me a sign  :Wink:

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Albino American Bullfrog  :Smile:

----------


## Raya

> If you're able to breed them, please give me a sign


Haha, if I manage that you'll absolutely hear about it on the forum!

----------


## LizardMama

> Albino American Bullfrog


That is a gorgeous frog!

----------


## Miss Roddam

My little Rana.temporaria Baie.
Not as cute as all of yours though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Publey

May not be the best but OI... its Hank

----------


## Lemcneill

Abigail, my new Gray Tree Frog



I got this picture with my cell phone! I love it C:

----------


## Kitten

My Apricot Albino PacMan, Hasbro, chowing down on a hornworm.

----------


## KyDaGi

my little Gleep on my thumb, an Amazon Milk Frog

----------


## Savannah

Jewl 9 months

----------


## Brian

Yellow eyed tree frog (Agalychnis annae) pondering what's beyond that glass wall.

----------


## mh530

Gonna redo this one...one of my favs!!!

My American green tree frog!

----------


## mikesfrogs

Worm got your tongue?




My Lime Green Albino Female

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

Agalychnis callidryas in Amplexus

----------


## Will

Here are my 3 Whites.  They have a big tank and yet the top of this branch is always crowded!

I think the appropriate caption here would be "Excuse me, just passing through"!

----------


## kevinp

best friends, green treefrog and wood frog

----------


## Autumn

So many great entries!!!

So here is my entry for this month....Hubbie Macgrubber (that's Hue-bee Mick-groo-ber) my Whites Tree frog looking over a leaf.

----------


## lukebaksavich

Hylomantis lemur

----------


## Lynn

> Yellow eyed tree frog (Agalychnis annae) pondering what's beyond that glass wall.


I just love when they stare out the glass.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Grif, Brown Ceratophrys Cranwelli

----------


## Lynn

"Comet" Agalychnis Callidryas
 female - albino red eyed tree frog

----------


## Lynn

> Here are my 3 Whites.  They have a big tank and yet the top of this branch is always crowded!
> 
> I think the appropriate caption here would be "Excuse me, just passing through"!
> 
> Attachment 29162


Will,
How about a _Thinking Of You_ greeting card!

*
When things pile up , hang in there !*

----------


## Don

Wow, so many amazing photos this month.  I'l put this one in of my _D__endrobates truncatus_ yellow stripe

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Brilliant pic Don  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Thanks Westley, these frogs are so timid that the slightest noise in the room puts them into hiding so any pic I can get makes me happy.

----------


## Heather

Princess Chomper  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

A family affair - 3 Hyla chrysoscelis

----------


## mh530

> A family affair - 3 Hyla chrysoscelis


Wow..that's a really cool picture!! Gray tree frogs right!?!

----------


## Gail

Yes, they are the Cope’s that have been raised from tads.  They love this leaf or the palm of my hand.  I spray water on it and they do the belly swoosh.



> Wow..that's a really cool picture!! Gray tree frogs right!?!

----------


## wkcheng2

Title: My Golden jewels

Mantella aurantiaca

----------


## LizardMama

Beautiful picture Gail! The one in the front looks ready to pounce on the camera lol

----------


## Gail

She always makes and attempt when I open the doors.  Let her sit on the top of the cage for awhile, then she is content......until next time.


> Beautiful picture Gail! The one in the front looks ready to pounce on the camera lol

----------


## Don

*SUBMISSIONS HAS ENDED*

_I'll call it for this months submissions and get the poll up ASAP.  Thanks for all the awesome submissions and I have copy and paste burn out now :-)_

----------


## ladydeath

this is angel my whites tree frog he loves having his photo taken.

----------


## Kristen

> this is angel my whites tree frog he loves having his photo taken.


Great picture, but it's in the wrong month  :Smile:  The May competition  has ended, Try him in the June competition maybe?  :Smile:

----------

